# A good check today



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

After last nights heavy snow fall I had to get my sno mo out to check snares today , glad I did . Another 3 for day , and watched 3 run away from baits as I approached , they'll be back .. Caught one in another spot on a hill side , the long extension gets em well off the trail and I reset here with little disturbance to the actual catch site .After very ittle sign for 4 days it looks like a new bunch has moved in .Picture number one is the " Hill from Hell " , lol . Cant get any closer than about 70 yds to the snares and all coyotes{ 22 from this spot } go back up strapped in a toboggan ,Guess you could call it a ******* stairmaster .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the catch, not much snow for doing hillsides


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Congrats. on the catch, not much snow for doing hillsides


Oh but theres plenty for that hill Rick .. about 60 yds straight up .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Man, those are some nice looking coyotes ! well middle one is a little dark, lol


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

ha that hill looks little, ******* stair master indeed....seems you don't want to scratch your snow machine...more like a little muscle car very sweet C2C!!!

I see what you mean Prairie that one in the middle looks way off color....maybe just chuck it in the bait pile....


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> ha that hill looks little, ******* stair master indeed....seems you don't want to scratch your snow machine...more like a little muscle car very sweet C2C!!!
> 
> I see what you mean Prairie that one in the middle looks way off color....maybe just chuck it in the bait pile....


New machine ..lol . new to me but new waaay back in 98 ..lol , pretty steep and if I thought the sled would climb it I'd try . . And I guess I shouldnt cuss the hill too much , between dragging up this and the one at my other site I've lost 16lbs. since Dec 1 , feel pretty good actually except for a sore back . Happy with all of em , usually check every other day but heading back tomorrow cause it will be Monday before I can make it back . Im hoping one of those that ran off will be waiting for me . Yes prairie the one is a touch darker for sure, heavy too , seems she's the one that made it to the bait pile and tanked up . . Thanx for the replies guys .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That fence is filling up fast, congrats on some nice catches.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

solid work on climbing that hill my Brother good name for it, cause it does look ugly as hell, for a 98 that is a real good looking machine, that ole girl looked to be part wolf thought it might be a big male. standing by for more of your catch pics C2C....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good job, again. I could have some fun sneaking around those hills.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> Good job, again. I could have some fun sneaking around those hills.


Yes you could . Lots of good muleys and coyotes . A good population of elk on a limited draw hunt , I will be drawing in about 3 years . I used to do a lot of calling here , but with the foxpro craze there are lots of hunters and dogs have gotten smart to Roger Rabbit ..lol . However , Im snaring my most productive former calling spot and it has sure paid off . :smile:

Thanx youngdon , I'm having my best year ever .


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice and nice.


----------

